# Télévision sur iPad



## Panabol (3 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais savoir s'il est possible de connecter un tuner tv (type tuner usb)  sur l'iPad afin de regarder la télévision ?
Merci.


----------



## pitou_92 (5 Juin 2010)

Tu mets cette adresse dans le navigateur safarihttp://tv.freebox.fr/ipad/


----------



## Panabol (5 Juin 2010)

Merci mais je souhaiterais savoir s'il est possible de voir la tv sur l'iPad à distance comme par exemple avec PCTV et un ordinateur portable.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Juin 2010)

Si tu as un Ipad 3G ou si tu passes par la 3G de ton Iphone et si tu as un abonnement SFR Illimythics tu peux regarder la TV avec l'appli TV SFR.


----------



## twinworld (6 Juin 2010)

Moi j'ai installé Elgato Eye Tv. J'ai un iPad 3G. Si je laisse mon MBP à la maison allumé avec Eye TV lancé, je peux me connecter à mon compte via l'iPad et regarder la TV sur mon iPad. J'ai accès à toutes les chaînes de la maison, soit 134 chaînes (pas toutes en français ;-)) )


----------

